# Alberta Breeder



## Rooney (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all! I'm currently starting researching for a breeder in Canada or close to US border. I'm based in Calgary and from my research there doesn't seem to be many good breeders in the province. I did look at Wendelin in Quebec and did reach out to Ramona from Sapphire Shepherds in Montana. 

I haven't looked in BC or Sask much yet. 

I am looking for a male with a goofy personality. We currently have a very high beta who pushes the alpha border. She is amazing with people, not aloof at all which I was not prepared for. But she is not good with other dogs, specifically females, males she will tolerate. She is a straight back (part King Shepherd) and I got her from a farm up near Edmonton so she isn't registered. She is my first dog and I learned from buying her to look for more reputable breeders. She's 11.5 now and her hip issues are progressing pretty quickly.

We will want a male that is good with children as we see my niece and nephew a lot and they're still very small. Gets along with other dogs as everyone in our family and friend circle has 1-2 dogs each. Mostly a family pet that we can bring camping and hiking and to friends places or pet friendly patios. We do not want breeding rights, and would like a breeder that says neuter between 12-18 months. Not looking to compete with him. Coloring isn't that important, although I do like the look of sable.

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Neutering should be 18-24 months so growth plates close. Sounds like you already have 2 good breeders in mind.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

There is not a breeder in Alberta that I would trust. I was there for 25 years and involved with German Shepherds for most of that. Do yourself a favor, look elsewhere. And you can probably write off Saskatchewan and most of Manitoba as well.


----------



## Schleprock (Aug 21, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> There is not a breeder in Alberta that I would trust. I was there for 25 years and involved with German Shepherds for most of that. Do yourself a favor, look elsewhere. And you can probably write off Saskatchewan and most of Manitoba as well.


Your comment really does nothing to help out and only throws all breeders in 3 provinces under the bus. Why don’t you do what they asked for and give them names of breeders that you would trust.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Schleprock said:


> Your comment really does nothing to help out and only throws all breeders in 3 provinces under the bus. Why don’t you do what they asked for and give them names of breeders that you would trust.


They have already spoken to Wendelin, solid reputation and good dogs from all reports. And some people belong under buses. OP asked about Alberta breeders. My opinion is look elsewhere. But I am happy that your only post ever was to give me grief. Contribute if you disagree.
Canada does not have a ton of solid breeders. 

Bullinger in BC has always been solid. I haven't heard much about her dogs recently.
Some forum members have spoken well of Woodside, also in BC. I have no opinion.
Unlimited/von Tighe Haus is outside of Ottawa and another breeder in that area that she recommended whos name escapes me. Foxfield? Something about foxes, lol.
Carmspack is also in Ontario, closer to Toronto I believe.

That about covers anyone I can think of, and about every line.


----------



## Schleprock (Aug 21, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> They have already spoken to Wendelin, solid reputation and good dogs from all reports. And some people belong under buses. OP asked about Alberta breeders. My opinion is look elsewhere. But I am happy that your only post ever was to give me grief. Contribute if you disagree.
> Canada does not have a ton of solid breeders.
> 
> Bullinger in BC has always been solid. I haven't heard much about her dogs recently.
> ...


“But I am happy that your only post ever was to give me grief”

Sorry, not about you I was using my first post to try and get an answer to the question that was asked.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Schleprock said:


> “But I am happy that your only post ever was to give me grief”
> 
> Sorry, not about you I was using my first post to try and get an answer to the question that was asked.


Lol. Just messing with you. 
Also forgot about Narnia. New Brunswick I think. And it is Foxfield K9 in Ontario. I knew it was something about foxes!


----------



## Rooney (Sep 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> They have already spoken to Wendelin, solid reputation and good dogs from all reports.


Thanks for replying. I was hoping you would as I'd seen you reply to other posts about Alberta. I haven't spoken to Wendelin just yet, only Sapphire Shepherds and Romana hasn't responded to my second email yet. 

I will steer clear of all AB, SK, and MB breeders. I will send out some feelers to Wendelin. As wonderful as they sound I was a little worried about how often they breed a year. It looks like they have 4 up coming litters this summer alone. I thought this was generally frowned upon in breeders. But I will email them and see how long the waiting list is. I will also consider some of the other ones you mentioned. 

Thank you for the replies everyone!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Wendelin has a great reputation and their dogs that I know of are good dogs. Tracy at Bullinger is another who has been around for a while and has a stellar reputation. 
A lot depends on you and what you want in a dog. The breeders I listed cover pretty much all the lines. 
I don't know anything about Sapphire, so I won't comment one way or another.


----------



## Rooney (Sep 22, 2010)

We would like more of a companion dog. It's very important for the dog to have a good temperament as we have a young niece and nephew around a lot. We want to be able to take the dog with us camping, hiking, friends and families houses, etc. 

I wouldn't mind getting into some agility with the dog, but mainly we just want another shepherd.

I also really want to find a straighter back shepherd like my girl now. I really don't like the idea of how show lines have such drastic hind ends. So I suppose most "show" lines aren't what I'm looking at. I did look at Bullinger just now and her show lines don't look too drastic unless being posed. Coat colors are not a make or break thing for me, though would prefer a darker coat.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Any well bred dog should suit in terms of temperament. No reputable breeder should be breeding dogs will any signs of aggression toward children but do mention it when you speak to them. None of the breeders I mentioned should have issues with that, but do remember that shepherd pups are "violently affectionate". Small children sometimes need protection from the razor sharp puppy teeth. 
None of those breeders are going to have any extreme angulation either, which is what causes that look you don't like.


----------

